# Just a few of my Tat's



## croker (Jan 19, 2010)

Here is a few of my Tat's:hat:


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Nice collection & welcome to Puff!


----------



## KINGLISH (Jul 27, 2009)

Very nice and welcome!!


----------



## Stevins (Aug 8, 2009)

Sh$t aint even right.... Im jealous....


----------



## Mr.Erskine (Dec 5, 2008)

Very nice... Welcome


----------



## jeepthing (Jul 16, 2009)

Welcome


----------



## Juicestain (Jul 10, 2009)

Damn. Very nice! 

:welcome:


----------



## croker (Jan 19, 2010)

Ill try to get the rest up sometime this weekend


----------



## croker (Jan 19, 2010)

Thanks


----------



## croker (Jan 19, 2010)

thanks


----------



## croker (Jan 19, 2010)

:ask::ask::ask:


----------



## croker (Jan 19, 2010)

:thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## croker (Jan 19, 2010)

:nono::nono::nono:


----------



## croker (Jan 19, 2010)

:hat::hat:lane:


----------



## croker (Jan 19, 2010)

:x:embarassed::x:car::flock::bolt:


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

Show off!!!

Welcome to Puff. Now send one of those Tats to everyone with more then 1000 post!!!


----------



## ethan1066 (Feb 5, 2010)

:beerchug:


----------

